# Skorpion sea trout



## vermesser (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Mitangler, ich bin für diese Saison auf der Suche nach einer Meerforellen- und Küstenspinnrute für Mefo- Dorsch- und Horniangelei und im Süßwasser vielleicht für Zander! Mit Blinkern und Spiro! 
Mein Händler hat eine Skorpion Seatrout in 3,30 mit 50 gr. Wurfgewicht und zweiteilig im Angebot für 49 Euro! Was haltet Ihr von dieser Rute und ist der Preis ok?
Danke für aufschlußreiche Antworten!


----------



## Rellington (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

ich welcher preisklasse suchst du denn eine rute?


----------



## vermesser (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

So bis 50 Euro...ich habe eigentlich Spinnruten, aber nicht in der Länge und dem Wurfgewicht! Hab mir auch noch eine Spro Precion angesehen, aber die kommt mir sehr weich vor! 
Sie soll zum gelegentlichen Angeln auf Mefo, aber auch für Dorsch und Horni mit allen möglichen Methoden herhalten und im See eventuell auch für Zander mit Gufi ran, allerdings hätte ich dafür auch was! Nur nicht so lang und entweder kräftiger oder leichter und beide kürzer! Oder geht ne Hechtrute mit 80 gr. und in 2,70 vernünftig auf Mefo?


----------



## JonasH (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Nä! Wenn auf deiner Rute nicht MeFo oder Sea Trout steht kannste damit doch nicht auf Meerforellen gehen! Das ist absolut nicht Artgerecht!

Mal im Ernst, nimm das Geld und geh mit Freunden nen Abend in eure Lieblingskneipe oder lass es aufm Konto für eventuellen Ködernachschub im Laufe der Saison. Wofür noch ne Rute wenn du genug hast? Natürlich ist das auch immer ne Sache von "Gefühl zum Köder" usw. aber wie du schreibst hast du noch die ein oder andere Spinnrute im Angelzimmer... da lässt sich doch bestimmt was finden! Wenn du immer weiter Ruten kaufst und irgendwann ein Platzproblem hast, sag bescheid, ich hab noch PLatz und passe ganz bestimmt gut drauf auf!:vik: :m |sagnix


----------



## vermesser (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Ein Platzproblem hab ich bisher noch nicht und jede Rute hat ihre Verwendung! Nee mal im Ernst, was da drauf steht, ist mir egal! Ich habe nur noch nie eine Rute von Skorpion gehabt und wollte dazu mal Erfahrungen hören! Bin wirklich kein Fetischist von Spezialruten, aber in der Kombi von Länge und Stärke hab ich noch nix!


----------



## Rellington (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

nein, die geht nicht! auf schlag fällt mir nur eine in der preisklasse ein, um die hundert euro hätte ich dir ein paar mehr vorschläge geben können. 

die cormoran black star meerforelle pro kann ich dir empfehlen, ein klassiker.
http://cgi.ebay.de/CORMORAN-BLACK-S...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten?hash=item19ba1b5f54
die bekommst du für ungefähr 40-45 euro inkl versand.
zu der peitsche braucht man nicht viel sagen, super gerät! ich habe selber 2 stück und die dinger sind "unschlagbar". die hat alles was eine top rute haben muss und die haben doch sehr viele an der küste.


----------



## vermesser (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Und warum "geht die nicht"? Der erste Eindruck was Verarbeitung und so betrifft war gut! Was ist gut oder schlecht an dem Teil?


----------



## Rellington (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

weil die rute viel zu hart für das meerforellen fischen ist. ich würde dir eine bis max 50 gr vorschlagen, die black star ist schon eine gute option für deine vorhaben.


----------



## vermesser (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Ähm...die hat genau 50 gr. Wurfgewicht? Und die ist zu hart?
Hmm, den Eindruck macht sie gar nicht, aber ich lass mich gern überzeugen, wenn es so ist!


----------



## Rellington (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

ich dachte jetzt gerade an deine hechtrute. die skorpion kenne ich nicht und kann nicht sagen ob die wabbelig in der spitze ist oder kopflastig oder sonstiges ist.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ähm...die hat genau 50 gr. Wurfgewicht? Und die ist zu hart?
> Hmm, den Eindruck macht sie gar nicht, aber ich lass mich gern überzeugen, wenn es so ist!


 


Diese Rute ist ein Nachbau der Fenwick IronFeather2.
Ich fische sie mit Begeisterung in 3,0m und bis 48gr.
Die 3,30 in Original steht bei mir nur im Keller rum weil
sie mir zu Kopflastig ist.
Würde dir unbedingt zu der kürzeren raten.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## vermesser (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Achso, gut! Das war mir klar! Deshalb ja die Suche nach ner neuen!
Alternativ hätte ich ne Balzer Magna in 2,40 mit 40 Gramm Wurfgewicht! Die geht vielleicht?
Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn jemand schonmal diese Rute selbst in der Hand gehabt hätte, mach der ich frage...oder wenigstens ne andere Skorpion! Ich kenn die Firma nämlich nicht!


----------



## vermesser (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Diese Rute ist ein Nachbau der Fenwick IronFeather2.
> Ich fische sie mit Begeisterung in 3,0m und bis 48gr.
> Die 3,30 in Original steht bei mir nur im Keller rum weil
> sie mir zu Kopflastig ist.
> ...



Das hilft mir doch schon etwas weiter! Ich glaube, in 3,0 Meter stand die auch noch rum! Ich hab zu der längeren tendiert, weil sie auch als Spiro-Rute herhalten sollte!
Also generell...gutes Gerät oder abzuraten?


----------



## kraft 67 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

3,3 m und 50 g WG - klingt optimal für Blinker ,v.a. aber für Spiro , wegen des doch viel längeren Abstandes Spiro-Fliege . Meine Shimi hat die gleichen
Daten , Spiro nehme ich nicht mehr , aber Eisen bis 30 g kannst Du voll ab-
feuern , wenn der Hersteller nicht schamlos übertreibt . Zu hart - zu weich
-diese Diskussion wird hier nie ein Ende finden , wie auch .
Wichtiger ist es , ob die Peitsche "steht" oder nachschwingt bzw. kopflastig ist wie ein Nasenbär . :vik:.Mit Rolle probieren , aber das weißt Du sicher alleine .

Petri Kraft das Brot


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das hilft mir doch schon etwas weiter! Ich glaube, in 3,0 Meter stand die auch noch rum! Ich hab zu der längeren tendiert, weil sie auch als Spiro-Rute herhalten sollte!
> Also generell...gutes Gerät oder abzuraten?


 


Gut #6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Rellington (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

wenn sie baugleich der iron feather II ist, ist sie gut und die 3,00 mtr. reicht völlig aus zum spiroangeln.


----------



## vermesser (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Also dann werd ich mir die morgen nochmal ansehen! Der Preis geht mit 49 Euro in Ordnung? Angeblich runtergesetzt von 80, aber gut, das schreibt jeder ran!
Kopflastig oder nicht, 3 oder 3,30 entscheide ich morgen! Bissel was kann man ja mit der Rolle ausgleichen oder mit Kontergewicht! Ich leg se mal beide mit Rolle auf den Finger!


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



Rellington schrieb:


> wenn sie baugleich der iron feather II ist, ist sie gut und die 3,00 mtr. reicht völlig aus zum spiroangeln.


 

Nur ein bisschen drauf achten,ob der Blank gerade ist.
Ich vermute,ohne es beweisen zu können,dass es sich
zum Teil um "B"-Ware handelt.
Habe sowohl gerade als auch krumme Blanks gesehen.
Bei gutem Blank ein Top-Angebot.#6
Und aufs Cordura Rutenrohr bestehen,gehört dazu.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Dein anforderungsprofil macht es nicht wirklich leicht. Für Mefo und Hornhecht wäre die 3m Version sicherlich die bessere Wahl. Du fischt dann im allgemeinen mit tendenziell leichteren Ködern und insgesamt etwas zarterem Gerät. 

Beim Zandern und Dorschspinnen brauchst du eine Rute mit mehr Rückrat und etwas mehr WG, um schwerere Köder werfen und auch vernünftig führen zu können.

Da du ja schon schwerere Ruten hast, würde ich die eher zu der 3m-Version raten. 3,30m ist schon derbe unkomfortabel zu fischen und ein Hornie an so einem Brett macht nur sehr begrenzt Spaß.

Die Skorpion soll ja den Ironfeatherblank haben und den kann man in 3m wirklich empfehlen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Dein anforderungsprofil macht es nicht wirklich leicht. Für Mefo und Hornhecht wäre die 3m Version sicherlich die bessere Wahl. Du fischt dann im allgemeinen mit tendenziell leichteren Ködern und insgesamt etwas zarterem Gerät.
> 
> Beim* Zandern und Dorschspinnen* brauchst du eine Rute mit mehr Rückrat und etwas mehr WG, um schwerere Köder werfen und auch vernünftig führen zu können.
> 
> ...


 

Sundvogel,#h

wie bereits von dir bemerkt,zum Zandern auf Grund der Aktion unbrauchbar,zum Dorschspinnen bestenfalls bedingt
geeignet.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## vermesser (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Also das Zandern ist kein Muss...es sollte eine Allround Küstenspinnrute sein! Für Dorsch ist die zu leicht? Und für Hornis zu schwer? Eigentlich hatte ich bei Hornis eher das Problem mit leichten Ruten, daß der Anschlag nicht saß, mit ner Hechtrute dagegen kein Problem??


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



vermesser schrieb:


> Also das Zandern ist kein Muss...es sollte eine Allround Küstenspinnrute sein! Für Dorsch ist die zu leicht? Und für Hornis zu schwer? Eigentlich hatte ich bei Hornis eher das Problem mit leichten Ruten, daß der Anschlag nicht saß, mit ner Hechtrute dagegen kein Problem??


 


Wie angelst du auf Hornhecht,ich habe mit der 3m,sowie
auch einer Matchrute keine Probleme einen Hornie zu haken.
Ich halte die 3,30er auf Dorsch nicht für zu leicht,sondern
auf Grund der Kopflastigkeit für ungeeignet.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## vermesser (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Ich angel auf Horni bisher meist mit Hechtrute plus Fetzen! Und nebenbei blinkern...und da hatte ich mit ner 40 Gramm Spinne arge Probleme mit dem Haken! An ner schweren Spinnrute dagegen ging fast jeder Fisch!


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Keine Sorge, ich fische mit deutlich leichteren Ruten auf Hornies, das paßt schon. Das mit dem Dorschspinnen ist auch so eine Sache. Wenn das Ufer stark mit Steinen verblockt ist und wirklich große Fische zu erwarten sind, dann sind eigentlich beide Ruten zu leicht. Dann ich wirklich robustes Gerät gefragt. 

Wie gesagt, eine 3,30m Rute ist schon wirklich reichlich zum Spinnfischen, da merkt man abends was man getan hat. Ich würde so einen Prügel freiwillig nicht anfassen.

Es gibt bei den Mefospinnen durchaus eine Tendenz zu Ruten zwischen 2,75-2,92m, zumindest im hochpreisigen Bereich und das ist auch sehr sinnvoll.

Letztlich hat das auch immer ein bißchen mit Mode zu tun und manchmal wenig mit Funktionalität.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich angel auf Horni bisher meist mit Hechtrute plus Fetzen! Und nebenbei blinkern...und da hatte ich mit ner 40 Gramm Spinne arge Probleme mit dem Haken! An ner schweren Spinnrute dagegen ging fast jeder Fisch!


 

Für die Fetzenmontage benutze ich eine Match.Wie sieht dein KuKö aus?

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Meistens mit Spinnex Blinkern...und ja, mit scharfen Drillingen und mit einem kleinen Wirbel dazwischen!


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



vermesser schrieb:


> Meistens mit Spinnex Blinkern...und ja, mit scharfen Drillingen und mit einem kleinen Wirbel dazwischen!


 

Vergiss den Wirbel dazwischen,ich nehme ca. 4cm 0,25er
Fluorcarbon und Nadelscharfe Owner Drillinge in der dünnsten
Materialstärke.
Damit habe ich seltenst Probleme.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Tino (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, eine 3,30m Rute ist schon wirklich reichlich zum Spinnfischen, da merkt man abends was man getan hat. Ich würde so einen Prügel freiwillig nicht anfassen.
> 
> 
> So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen.
> ...


----------



## stockel26 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

moin,

ich fische die skorpion in 3,0 m allerdings ne nummer leichter. aknn jetzt nich genau sagen welches WG, aber ich glaube 15-45 g. zum blinkern sehr geil, die köder fliegen wie der blitz gen horizont, vorausgesetzt, rolle und schnur machen mit .

zum spiro-angeln mit gewichten um 20-25g find ich sie nicht so toll, liegt mir da einfach nicht. ich finde die spitze dafür einfach zu weich. bis jetzt gabs zwar noch keinen tüddel, aber die angst wirft irgendwie immer mit. aber vielleicht ist da die 50g version besser.

einfach mal ausprobieren. bei meinem dealer durfte ich auf der wiese mal werfen. leider war die wiese zu kurz, ich musste die schnur bremsen, weils sonst ne beule im auto "gegenüber" gegeben hätte, bei ner 6er geflochtenen: autsch!!!!

gruß,

bjoern


----------



## vermesser (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



stockel26 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich fische die skorpion in 3,0 m allerdings ne nummer leichter. aknn jetzt nich genau sagen welches WG, aber ich glaube 15-45 g. zum blinkern sehr geil, die köder fliegen wie der blitz gen horizont, vorausgesetzt, rolle und schnur machen mit .
> 
> ...



Ja, den Eindruck einer Wurfmaschine machte das Gerät auf jeden Fall...ich denke, mit einem schweren Spiro müsste das Teil super werfen...die Rute macht einen "dynamischen Eindruck".

Welche Rollengröße fischst Du an der Rute?


----------



## stockel26 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

hab meistens ne 2500er exage dran. die wurfweiten sind dann aber wegen des geringeren spulendurchmessers auch kleiner. beim spiro-angeln hab ich ne 4000er benutzt, das bringt nochmal ein paar meter, vor allem, wenn man mit dickerer schnur fischt. geht aber auch ganz schön ins gewicht. macht an langen tagen dann weniger spaß.|evil:

gruß, bjoern


----------



## fantazia (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



Tino schrieb:


> sundvogel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie gesagt, eine 3,30m Rute ist schon wirklich reichlich zum Spinnfischen, da merkt man abends was man getan hat. Ich würde so einen Prügel freiwillig nicht anfassen.
> ...


----------



## vermesser (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Die Kopflastigkeit kann ein Problem sein, aber ich hab heut meine Rolle dabei und papp die da mal dran...dann gucken wa mal...ich denke, ich probier die 3 er und die 3,30er und entscheide mich dann...


----------



## Tino (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



fantazia schrieb:


> Längere Ruten sind oft Kopflastig was auf Dauer auch bisschen mehr anstrengt.Mich persönlich stört sowas aber nicht bin gut trainiert:q.


 

Das kann durchaus sein.
Bei meiner merke ich von der Kopflastigkeit garnichts oder ich nehme es nicht real wahr.
Den ganzen Tag fischen ist kein Problem mit dem Stock.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



Tino schrieb:


> Das kann durchaus sein.
> Bei meiner merke ich von der Kopflastigkeit garnichts* oder ich nehme es nicht real wahr.*
> Den ganzen Tag fischen ist kein Problem mit dem Stock.


 

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten. :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## vermesser (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

So, nach den ganzen Tipps und Tricks hier war ich heut nochmal im Laden, hab die 3er und die 3,30er ausprobiert, mit verschiedenen neuen und meiner Rolle...und ne gute Stunde im Laden verbracht...

Geworden ist es die Skorpion AK II Seatrout in 3,30m mit 15-50gr. und ner neuen Balzer Oyster 340 FD dran...für meinen Geschmack perfekt ausgewogen (Schwerpunkt am vorderen Griff) und sehr feines, schlankes, dynamisches Gerät...mit ordentlich Rückrat und Power...

Vom Gefühl her "PASST".

Danke an alle für die Hinweise...


----------



## vermesser (1. März 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

So, ich habe das Gerät am Wochenende mal getestet...und ich bin mehr als zufrieden...das Gerät passt einfach...die Wurfweite liegt mit 25er Mono und 20 Gramm bei geschätzt 60-70m (ein gutes Stück hinter dem Ende der Buhnen, vom Strand aus) und da geht noch was...die Spitze ist weich genug, um zielgenau zu werfen und hart genug, um den Grund zu spüren...und das Gewicht geht in Ordnung, nach ner Stunde angeln war mir noch nicht lahm im Arm...


----------



## Rosi (1. März 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Moin Vermesser, Skorpion ist doch eine Handelsmarke, was ist das denn für ein Hersteller? Wer übernimmt die Garantie? Mein Nachbar hat eine ähnliche Rute bei einem Ebay Händler gekauft und da haben sich Ringe gelockert.
Mir wäre die Rute zu schwer.


----------



## petripohl (1. März 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Moin Moin miteinander

@Rosi
Vertrieb erfolgt durch Angelgeräte Koch Tel. 03608797414
(habe ich hier im Board in irgend nem anderen Trööt mal gelesen)

Ich fische selbst auch eine Skorpion - das teil heißt allerdings carbon maiden bait caster und ist der iron feather nachbau.
Gibt scheinbar verschiedene Modelle.
Meine ist 3,30m lang und hat nen Wurfgewicht von 12-46gr.
Zu schwer ist sie mir nicht, ist aber insbedsondere mit kleiner Rolle schon recht Kopflastig.
Ich bin aber sehr zufrieden! Sollte es meine irgendwo für 50 Euro geben würde ich sofort zu schlagen.
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



petripohl schrieb:


> Moin Moin miteinander
> 
> @Rosi
> Vertrieb erfolgt durch Angelgeräte Koch Tel. 03608797414
> ...


 

Die Fa. Koch vertreibt übrigens auch "Byron" Ruten.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## fantazia (1. März 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



vermesser schrieb:


> und das Gewicht geht in Ordnung, nach ner Stunde angeln war mir noch nicht lahm im Arm...


Eine Stunde kann ich auch mit Brandungsrute Spinnfischen ohne Ermüdung:q.
Nee mal im ernst also eine Stunde ist doch keine Zeit.Ich fische mit meiner Speedmaster von Sonnenauf bis Sonnenuntergang und spüre keine störende Ermüdung.Aber wenn man bisschen was im Arm hat kann man eigentlich jede normale Spinnrute ermüdungsfrei fischen finde ich.


----------



## vermesser (1. März 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



fantazia schrieb:


> Eine Stunde kann ich auch mit Brandungsrute Spinnfischen ohne Ermüdung:q.
> Nee mal im ernst also eine Stunde ist doch keine Zeit.Ich fische mit meiner Speedmaster von Sonnenauf bis Sonnenuntergang und spüre keine störende Ermüdung.Aber wenn man bisschen was im Arm hat kann man eigentlich jede normale Spinnrute ermüdungsfrei fischen finde ich.



Also das würde ich gern sehen, wie Du ne Stunde mit ner Brandungsrute blinkern gehst! Nein ernsthaft...leider hatte ich keine Gelegenheit, um ernsthaft zu angeln! Aber für einen ersten Eindruck reicht es und der war gut...und ich hatte schon Spinnruten, bei denen nach ner Stunde die Kraft nachlässt! Ich hatte als Jungangler ne Cormoran Cortec plus schwere Rolle, um damit mit Köderfisch am System zu angeln...ich war schwach und die Kombo war schwer, ich weiß wovon ich rede *zwinker*!


----------



## Rosi (1. März 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



petripohl schrieb:


> @Rosi
> Vertrieb erfolgt durch Angelgeräte Koch Tel. 03608797414
> (habe ich hier im Board in irgend nem anderen Trööt mal gelesen)



Moin, nach dem Vertrieb hab ich nicht gefragt, sondern nach dem Hersteller. Vertrieben werden diese Ruten wohl vorwiegend über das Internet. Doch wer ist der Hersteller? Wer übernimmt die Herstellergarantie?


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. März 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Die Garantie läuft eh über den Händler. Die Blanks kommen aus China oder Korea oder JWD. Die Blanks sind in etlichen Ruten von verschiedenen Firmen verbaut. Berkley steht ja nicht alleine da. Bißchen Lack über die Sache und schon wird daraus ein astreiner ABU-Blank.


----------



## vermesser (1. März 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Das wäre auch meine Antwort gewesen...zwei Jahre ist über den Händler, wo ich die gekauft hab, Garantie drauf! Und danach...tja, jeder ordentliche Händler macht doch neue Ringe drauf und fest...oder man setzt sich halt selbst im Winter in Ruhe ran und lackiert die Rute nebenbei gleich neu und schick...quasi als Neuaufbau der Rute!


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (1. März 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Interessanter Thread! Die Marke Skorpion ist ja nicht gerade sehr bekannt. Ich habe mir die Skorpion Seatrout in 3,0m mit 10-40gr vor drei Jahren zugelegt und bin sehr zufrieden. Haltbarkeit und Handling super. Tolle Aktion für weite Würfe. Nutze sie für Mefos und Hornis. Für's Spiro fischen habe ich eine Cormoran BlackStar 3,60m mit max 60g. Die ist im Vergleich zur Skorpion auf die Dauer merklich ermüdender.

Gruß aus Berlin,
Prof.Fitzli


----------



## vermesser (2. März 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



Prof.Fitzli schrieb:


> Interessanter Thread! Die Marke Skorpion ist ja nicht gerade sehr bekannt. Ich habe mir die Skorpion Seatrout in 3,0m mit 10-40gr vor drei Jahren zugelegt und bin sehr zufrieden. Haltbarkeit und Handling super. Tolle Aktion für weite Würfe. Nutze sie für Mefos und Hornis. Für's Spiro fischen habe ich eine Cormoran BlackStar 3,60m mit max 60g. Die ist im Vergleich zur Skorpion auf die Dauer merklich ermüdender.
> 
> Gruß aus Berlin,
> Prof.Fitzli



Also für mich macht die Skorpion auch einen guten Eindruck. Ich habe die längere Variante gewählt, weil ich sie sowohl fürs Spiroangeln als auch fürs Spinnangeln einsetzen möchte. Das geringen Mehrgewicht trage ich wie ein Mann  ! Möchte nicht immer zwei Ruten mitschleppen. Da ich öfter die Gelegenheit habe, ne kurze Runde angeln an der Ostsee zu starten, werde ich kaum mal von Sonnenauf- bis Sonnenuntergang durchangeln. Und selbst das wäre problemlos auszuhalten. Wir sind doch alle Männer, oder :q:q !


----------



## rouvi (8. März 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Welche ist denn nun die "gute" bzw. die mit dem Blank der IronFeather II ?

Die "Skorpion Seatrout 300 15-50g" für 50€ oder die
"Skorpion Carbon Maiden Bait Cast 300 14-48g" für 99€ ?

Liebe Grüße
Rouvi


----------



## vazzquezz (8. März 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Letztgenannte ... #h

V.


----------



## rouvi (8. März 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

und die andere ist mist? irgendwie komm ich durcheinander... hier wird doch die AK II gelobt, also die für 50€... reicht die denn fürs gelegentliche "waten" ?

kennt jemand die "Cormoran Black Bull HTC 3m 15-45g" ?


----------



## vermesser (9. März 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



rouvi schrieb:


> und die andere ist mist? irgendwie komm ich durcheinander... hier wird doch die AK II gelobt, also die für 50€... reicht die denn fürs gelegentliche "waten" ?
> 
> kennt jemand die "Cormoran Black Bull HTC 3m 15-45g" ?



Also ich bin mit der Rute nach drei kurzen Ausflügen sehr zufrieden. Welche interessiert Dich, die lange 3,30er oder die kürzeren? Ich habe wie oben erwähnt die lange und hab nichts zu meckern...und durch die Länge geht sie auch gut als Spirorute, was mir wichtig war, da ich nicht mit 2 Ruten ans Wasser will sondern so leicht wie möglich.


----------



## rouvi (9. März 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

hey also grundsätzlich fische ich kurze ruten lieber. ich habe lediglich eine 2,70 rute (speedi) im arsenal. ansonsten eher um die 2,40-2,60 und kürzer.
Bei der Meforute könnten es aber auch ruhig 3,30m sein. Ich werde sie im Urlaub einsetzen und dann in zukunft auch mal am forellenpuff um meter zu machen. spirofischen hab ich bislang noch nicht probiert. sollte die 3,30 aber wesentlich schwerer sein und ich mit der 3,00 variante ähnlich gute weiten erzielen, würde ich zu dieser tendieren. für die ostsee soll wohlmöglich ne 2500 stradic ran.

lg
rouvi#h


----------



## vermesser (9. März 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



rouvi schrieb:


> hey also grundsätzlich fische ich kurze ruten lieber. ich habe lediglich eine 2,70 rute (speedi) im arsenal. ansonsten eher um die 2,40-2,60 und kürzer.
> Bei der Meforute könnten es aber auch ruhig 3,30m sein. Ich werde sie im Urlaub einsetzen und dann in zukunft auch mal am forellenpuff um meter zu machen. spirofischen hab ich bislang noch nicht probiert. sollte die 3,30 aber wesentlich schwerer sein und ich mit der 3,00 variante ähnlich gute weiten erzielen, würde ich zu dieser tendieren. für die ostsee soll wohlmöglich ne 2500 stradic ran.
> 
> lg
> rouvi#h



Ähm, ich denke, daß die Skorpion für den Forellenteich zu hart sein wird. Ne kleine Regenbogenforelle macht an dem Ding keinen Spaß glaub ich. Zum Rapfenangeln würde sie noch gut kommen, das teste ich, sobald das Wasser warm und die Viecher wieder frei sind.

Probier es einfach aus. Jeder hat andere Vorlieben. Ich bevorzuge widerum lange Ruten.


----------



## vermesser (14. April 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Kleines Update:

Mir ist durch Autotür die Spitze abgebrochen. Der Ersatz war über den Händler in zwei Tagen da (Mittwoch bestellt, Freitag da). Also der Kundenservice bei Skorpion scheint zu klappen.

Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich nach einem Probefischen die 3,15m Variante der Rute geholt mit 40gr. Wurfgewicht. Diese fällt etwas leichter aus und fischt sich auch sehr angenehm. Also eindeutig #6 !

Die ersten Fische hab ich mit dem Teil mittlerweile auch gefangen und auch dabei macht die Rute einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## OssiHWI (25. April 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Moin Moin....

Ich werd dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

nachdem mir die Rute (3,30m 15 - 50g WG) bei ebay aufgefallen ist, hab ich mal im AB gestöbert und diesen Trööt hier gefunden. nachdem ich mir alles durchgelesen habe, war ich mir sicher nichts falsch zu machen. Also hab ich das Ding bei ebay ersteigert für 34€. Begeisterung pur beim Auspacken und zusammenstecken. Die Cormoran Magnesia 4000 dran geschraubt und ab an die Ostsee (Donnerstag Abend). Ne kleine Mefo gedrillt und nen kleinen Dorsch, alles bestens...Die Blinker fliegen bis kurz vor Dänemark wenn man nicht aufpasst. Gestern bei dem Super-Wetter wollte ich auch nicht zu Hause rumsitzen. Frau auf Arbeit, der nachwuchs bei Oma und Opa - und der Alte im wasser.#6Schöner Samstag hab ich mir so gedacht. 12 Uhr rinn in Teich und bis 17.30 durchgezogen (eine kleine Pinkelpause) ohne Probleme und ohne irgendwelche Ermüdungserscheinungen. Gegen 18 Uhr dann den Hansen Fight 24g gefischt. Rute nach hinten, Schwung geholt, den Blinker abgefeuert und denkt noch so bei mir: mmmhhh, das Geräusch war vorhin noch nicht da. Und beobachte wie der Blinker Richtung Dänemark fliegt und bemerke das hinterm Blinker irgendwas hinterher fliegt, was da eigentlich nicht hingehört. Also verfolg ich ja die Schnur bis zur Rutenspitze um zu sehen, was da mitfliegt. Und da muss ich zu meinem Entsetzen feststellen, dass da die Spitze meiner Rute die Reise angetreten hat. Sauberer Bruch zwischen letztem und vorletztem Ring. Na super!!!! Nu hab ich gestern Abend gleich ne Email an den Verkäufer bei Ebay geschrieben und nun werd ich mal sehen, was weiter passiert....War ja kler, dass sowas Samstag Abend passiert und nicht mitten in der Woche....Ansonsten war ich mit der Rute eigentlich zufrieden...Bin mal auf eure Meinungen gespannt

LG Ossi


----------



## vermesser (26. April 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

@ Ossi HWI: Wenn Du eine neue Spitze brauchst, meld Dich mal per PM. Dann kann ich Dir die Daten von meinem einen Händler geben. Das Ersatzteil war innerhalb von 2 Tagen da und hat dreißig Euro gekostet. Ich denke mal, die werden Dir das Teil auch schicken. Ansonsten ruf mal bei Skorpion an, die liefern zwar nur an Händler, können Dir aber sicher sagen, wo der nächste bei Dir ist.

Ich denke mal, die Rute hatte einen Knacks weg...also ich hab meine schon ohne Klagen mit 80 Gramm überlastet (mit Buttlöffel auf Platte) und das hat die Rute klaglos hingenommen. Wenn die bei unter dreißig Gramm beim Werfen schon bricht, stimmt irgendwas nicht.


----------



## OssiHWI (26. April 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

danke für den Hinweis.

ich hab für die Rute nur 34€ bezahlt und jetzt nochmal 30??

Dann fahr ich lieber in nen Laden und kauf mir was ordentliches. Bis jetzt hab ich auch noch keine Rückmeldung vom verkäufer. War mir aber irgendwie klar. Der Versand hat schon ewig gedauert und da kam auch keine Rückmeldung warum. Naja, wer bei Ebay kauft, kauft eben zweimal. Das bestätigt nur wieder meine These.....#q


----------



## vermesser (26. April 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Naja, die Rute ist ordentlich. Wie gesagt, meine verkraftet auch 80 Gramm. Rufe doch mal bei Skorpion an, die sind ziemlich freundlich und hilfsbereit und können Dir sicher helfen. Nummer ist die 03608797414 . Ich hatte da ne sehr freundliche Dame dran, die mir echt helfen konnte.

Problem bei Ebay und so ist ja immer, daß man keinen Ansprechpartner hat. Übern Händler oder übern Versandhaus ist das einfacher.


----------



## OssiHWI (26. April 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Danke für die Nummer...das lass ich mir dann mal durch den kopf gehen. Hab gerade nochmal in den Karton geguckt. Ne Rechnung gab es natürlich auch nicht....#q


----------



## vermesser (26. April 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Das ist ja blöd. War heut nach Feierabend nochmal im Angelladen. Die ganze Rute steht im Angebot für 49 € noch da. Bei Interesse müssen wa ma schnacken, falls Dir was an der Rute liegt.

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, meine bleibt bis auf weiteres von Autotüren und anderen Rückschlägen verschont und hält noch ne Weile.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## OssiHWI (27. April 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jedenfalls, meine bleibt bis auf weiteres von Autotüren und anderen Rückschlägen verschont und hält noch ne Weile.


 

Wenn es mal daran gelegen hätte....aber die wurde behandelt wie ein rohes Ei. Wie gesagt, ich hatte sie ja nicht mal ne Woche.

Aber heute ist ein Wunder geschehen, der Verkäufer hat sich gemeldet und schickt mir ne neue Spitze....

das nächste Problem wird sein, dass sie bis zum Wochenende nicht da sein wird. Ich hab also am We keine Angel....manchmal könnt ich :v

Aber trotzdem danke für die Hilfe......


----------



## Klinke (27. April 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

ich würde dir von skorpion ruten abraten. sehen auf den ersten blick gut aus, ich und auch ein kollege haben jedoch jeweils eine gefischt. waren 2 verschiedene und beide sind nach nichtmal nem jahr ohne ausseneinwirkung einfach so gebrochen...


----------



## vermesser (28. April 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Aber heute ist ein Wunder geschehen, der Verkäufer hat sich gemeldet und schickt mir ne neue Spitze....
> 
> Aber trotzdem danke für die Hilfe......



Na dann...Glückwunsch und klar, kein Problem.


----------



## OssiHWI (28. April 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



Klinke schrieb:


> ich würde dir von skorpion ruten abraten. sehen auf den ersten blick gut aus, ich und auch ein kollege haben jedoch jeweils eine gefischt. waren 2 verschiedene und beide sind nach nichtmal nem jahr ohne ausseneinwirkung einfach so gebrochen...


 

ich hab sowas geahnt...jetzt bekomm ich ne neue Spitze und dann wird sich zeigen, ob Skorpion was taugt. Vorsichtshalber is ne Balzer Magna Magic Gold auf dem Weg zu mir....Man weiss ja nie......


----------



## vermesser (27. September 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

So, falls jemand über die Suchfunktion über diesen Thread stolpert, hier mal ein kleines Update: Meine Skorpion ist noch nicht auseinandergefallen und wird im Moment anderweitig genutzt.

Da ich an einem bestimmten Gewässer unbedingt Wurfweite brauche, um an die Hechte zu kommen, wurde das gute Stück kurzerhand zum Blinkern auf Hecht zweckentfremdet.

Bisher macht sie das klaglos mit und hat schon einige Hechte bis ca. 80 cm zum Landgang überredet...Die Rute federt die Fluchten gut ab...Effzetts bis 40 Gramm oder Gufis in 12cm mit 25 Gramm Köpfen funktionieren gut. Auch kleinere Wobbler gehen, bei größeren biegt sich allerdings die Spitze etwas dolle...ist allerdings klar bei nur 50 Gramm Wurfgewicht. Dafür machen Barsche am Spinner auch noch Spaß und schlitzen fast nie aus.

Kurz...ich bin immernoch zufrieden.


----------



## Blechkate (28. September 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Hallo,

zum Thema Skorpion Ruten kann ich auch noch etwas beitragen.
Vor zwei Jahren habe ich mir eine Skorpion Tomcat Speed in 2,7m Länge mit 12-28gr.WG gekauft. Seitdem habe ich mit der Rute viele Tage an der Ostsee gefischt. In der Regel fische ich Köder bis max. 20gr. Nur selten, wenn es nicht anders geht, kommt mal ein 25gr. Snaps an die Rute. Viele Meerforellen und Dorsche und Hornis später bin ich immer noch gern mit der Rute unterwegs. Meiner Meinung nach sind Skorpion Ruten kein Schrott. Besonders für diejenigen unter uns die nicht 200 Euro für eine Rute ausgeben können oder wollen eine brauchbare Alternative.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. September 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



Blechkate schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zum Thema Skorpion Ruten kann ich auch noch etwas beitragen.
> Vor zwei Jahren habe ich mir eine Skorpion Tomcat Speed in 2,7m Länge mit 12-28gr.WG gekauft. Seitdem habe ich mit der Rute viele Tage an der Ostsee gefischt. In der Regel fische ich Köder bis max. 20gr. Nur selten, wenn es nicht anders geht, kommt mal ein 25gr. Snaps an die Rute. Viele Meerforellen und Dorsche und Hornis später bin ich immer noch gern mit der Rute unterwegs. Meiner Meinung nach sind Skorpion Ruten kein Schrott.* Besonders für diejenigen unter uns die nicht 200 Euro für eine Rute ausgeben können oder wollen eine brauchbare Alternative.*
> ...


----------



## OssiHWI (28. September 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> ich hab sowas geahnt...jetzt bekomm ich ne neue Spitze und dann wird sich zeigen, ob Skorpion was taugt. Vorsichtshalber is ne Balzer Magna Magic Gold auf dem Weg zu mir....Man weiss ja nie......


 

Mit der Balzer hatte ich genau so ein Glück wie mit der Skorpion. Also ich lass in Zukunft die Finger von Ebay-Ruten. Sit Mai fische ich ein Rute von DEGA und die macht richtig Spaß. Die Skorpion hab ich an jemanden aus diesem Forum verkauft und seitdem leider nichts mehr von der Rute gehört....


----------



## Blechkate (29. September 2010)

*AW: Skorpion sea trout*

Hallo,

zu meinem e-bay Händler fahre ich eine Stunde. Da kann ich mir alles in Ruhe ansehen. Ohne e-bay wirds dann sogar noch billiger.

Gruß Matthias


----------

